
Let's Learn About Waveforms - elsherbini
https://pudding.cool/2018/02/waveforms/
======
shujito
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16378458](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16378458)

------
rainbowmverse
It's very hard to read with a big wiggling waveform fixed to the top left.

